#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Hotel or Guest House in Chonburi City.

## TizMe

I have to spend a couple of days and nights in Chonburi City next week.

Anybody willing to recommend a hotel or guest house?

Doesn't have to be a palace, but its preferable if the bed bugs don't eat me before morning...

Thanks in advance.

----------

